# Qué pais da Europa Meridional têm os invernos mais fríos á mesma Latitude e altitude?



## Ferreiro (25 Dez 2011 às 04:51)

Eu tenho a minha resposta, mas que opinam vocês???


----------



## Heat (25 Dez 2011 às 23:49)

*Re: Qué pais da Europa Meridional têm os invernos mais fríos á mesma Latitude e altit*

Espanha


----------



## Gerofil (26 Dez 2011 às 18:33)

*Re: Qué pais da Europa Meridional têm os invernos mais fríos á mesma Latitude e altit*

Será a Turquia, no caso de se considerar ainda como país fazendo parte da Europa.
No caso de a Turquia não ser considerada país europeu, então os invernos mais frios ocorrem algures nalgum país do sudeste da Europa, com muitos meses cobertos de neve ...

*Balcãs (sem Turquia):*


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2011 às 19:01)

*Re: Qué pais da Europa Meridional têm os invernos mais fríos á mesma Latitude e altit*

Penso que se esquecem dos *Balcãs*.
São países que apesar de estarem bem a sul, gozam de forte influência do frio continental.
Países como a *Macedónia, Bulgária, Sérvia, Kosovo e Albânia* tem todas as condições para usufruírem de invernos muito frios.


----------



## Fil (26 Dez 2011 às 20:59)

*Re: Qué pais da Europa Meridional têm os invernos mais fríos á mesma Latitude e altit*

Depende dos países que fariam parte da Europa meridional. Sem contar com a Turquia e os restantes países dos Balcãs, eu diria que é a Grécia.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2011 às 21:17)

*Re: Qué pais da Europa Meridional têm os invernos mais fríos á mesma Latitude e altit*

Se definimos sul de Europa o que está debaixo do paralelo 45, é Bulgaria. O norte de Grecia tambem é muito frío.


----------



## Costa (26 Dez 2011 às 22:09)

*Re: Qué pais da Europa Meridional têm os invernos mais fríos á mesma Latitude e altit*

Diria Roménia, Bósnia, Sérvia e Bulgária


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Dez 2011 às 17:53)

*Re: Qué pais da Europa Meridional têm os invernos mais fríos á mesma Latitude e altit*

Como prova do frío bos Balcãs hoje -14ºC no norte de Grecia, em Florina (600 metros). Esa mesma cidade há 3 días -17ºC.





Nevrokopi, tambem em Grecia e perto da fronteira de Bulgaria


----------

